# Shoutcast



## masterix (14. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche vergeblich einen Shoutcast-Server unter linux zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich erhalte ständig die Fehlermeldung Service unavailable

Was hat es damit auf sich?

Markus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. März 2005)

Am Server die Ports 8000 und 8001 freigeben
sc_serv.ini sollte schon richtig konfiguriert sein
sc_serv starten
Auf den Server hochstreamen
Freuen

"Service unavailable" heißt meist nur, dass grad niemand etwas "sendet".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## masterix (14. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe drei Dateien:
1. sc_serv
2. sc_serv.conf
3. sc_serv.log

Aber eine Ini hat es nicht installiert.

Was nun?


----------

